# Vaul's High Elf battle reports: Pics, Commentary (Audio), and Video



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to my second major battle reports thread in which I will post many battle reports of High Elf games - if you aren't familiar with my style and videos you may want to visit my Tomb Kings batrep thread found here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28578

Here's a look at my army so far:



Recently I played this army at a tournament in New Zealand called Tin Soldiers 2. A brief slideshow video of me explaining the army and list can be viewed here:

part 1 - 



part 2 - 




I played a number of practice games with this army leading up to the tournament, none of which resulted in battle reports. I know some of you wanted to watch these, but the army just wasn't finished or even assembled completely during those games. but now, new reports are out! Click on the link below to view a playlist of all games that my high elves played in the tournament.

*Complete 6 game + all participating armies overview playlist * - http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=BCDB24165698CD31


Below: Golden rays shine down from the heavens as asuryan marks the favoured ones to lead the elves to victory



Below: Dastardly Dryads defy the dragon princes at dusk. A lot of D's were used in that sentence.



There will be more battle reports added to this thread as I play new games, over the coming weeks and months.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice post Vaul, not sure how I missed it. The army looks really good, I like the scheme, particularly the Dragon Princes. The iron halo bases look good too. Any chance of a big shot of the DPs as I would love to see the banner properly?

It would be well worth submitting this army (when it is done! ) to the gallery section for finished armies, as it would be a strong contender for the monthly featured army I reckon.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

http://img26.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=rayofvictory.jpg - here's a more complete photoshoot for people that like pics.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

The batrep thread resumes with a new High Elf battle report - this time with a 'novelty' list that I would never use in a tournament. This one is just for fun. 

High Elves vs Orcs & Goblins

1 - 



2 - 




Below: _Squigs beyond the hill_


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Though you seem to gear your armies for a more balanced setup, I do like your approach to this most recent game, Vaul. The Mage-Knight alone is pretty beasty, plus it's quite fluffy.

It's also refreshing to see a HE army without a Banner of Sorcery. Seriously. That's what I call, "mondo cliche."

In any case, it's a good show Vaul. Keep it up!


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

I have put a lot of effort into buying, assembling and painting two warhammer armies this year. The time has come to play them off against each other.

Sorry to post this twice in both of my threads... it's just that some people follow the TK one, and others follow the HE one...

1- 



2- 



3- 




Below: BSB assassin.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Introducing the Dragonmage!!! Probably one of the least efficient things in the high elf army book. Good times, crankin out a decade old model.

p1 - 



p2 - 




Below: RAWRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Another High Elf vs Tomb Kings batrep, different army from last time though.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Battle report for the miniature gaming club league that i'm involved in. High Elves vs Orcs and Goblins... i've played him twice and it was 1-1... now for the tiebreaker!!

1- 



2- 




*Below:* _The hunter's spear..._


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

That one was epic, Vaul. Kudos to you, good sir!

By the way, how has the battle banner been treating you in your games? I haven't used it much, but whenever I have I usually field it in my heavy infantry (usually Phoenix Guard). Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

A lot of people put the battle banner on an eagle. At any rate it's one of the best items in the game if you make the appropriate use of it. Would have made that game pretty one sided had his cover unit not been rudely removed from the board lining him up for a spear chucked at his face.


----------

